# Back From Drummond Island (pics)



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello everyone, I Just returned from a wonderful week of fishing off of Drummond Island and I thought I would share about my trip. This was my first time going up to the northern woods and I think I have fallen in love with the place. We had great company by a bald eagle the whole week. She would fly from tree to tree over our heads about everyday we where fishing the bay. We were blessed with beautiful weather and 1 or 2 days where it rained for only 20 minutes. The wind was a pain sometimes but wasn&#8217;t as bad as I expected. Now let&#8217;s get to the good stuff.
M roommate and I had a great week catching northern pike and smallmouths. The fishing started off really good and slowed down towards the end of the week with an exception of the full moon we had on the last night. All in all we boated around 50 fish being SM and pike. All which were released to fight another day. The largest pike I landed was a fat 36&#8221; (first pic) and in the same day I landed a nice 31&#8217;&#8217; pike with 10 minutes apart of each other (2nd pic). The largest smallie I landed was 18 1/2&#8221; at 3.6 pounds (3rd pic). The whole trip me and my roommate where using similar lures and he was slamming the smallies while I was slamming the pike. He landed some really nice SM the largest was 20 &#189;&#8217;&#8217; at 4.5 pounds and another one at 20&#8221; at 4.5 pounds (4th and 5th pic). He also landed 4 other SM which were between 18-19&#8217;&#8217;and ranged from 3 pound 4oz to 3 pounds 13oz. Most of the smallies came on a rapala sub walker, spooks and tubes. The pike were hitting about anything I would throw there way. I caught the 36&#8221; and 31&#8217;&#8217; both on a xrap. Also, I boated a nice 33&#8217;&#8217; on a chub under a bobber (6th pic) and another 33&#8221; on a black spinnerbait which he straightened out. The perch were biting good and cleaned around 30 of them for a nice perch dinner 3 hours after being out of the water. My roommate did land a fatty perch on a spinnerbait. Over all had a great time fishing up north and can't wait to get back up there.
Ill post more pictures of the scenery and the bald eagle when I get more time to upload them. O yeah the Tee-Pee and the Driftwood Inn are still at the four corner, had lunch at the tee pee before we left. Thanks for reading and tight Lines FFBG


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice smallies. Where is Drummond Island?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics!! It sounds like you had a great trip. After reading some of the bad reports from your thread before you left it is great to see that the fishing can still be good there.

I was probably no more than 20 miles north of you on an inland lake (near Thessalon) The weather was fantastic for the most part. We had one monster storm blow up on us on Thursday I believe. Fortunately we were at the cabin and did not have to weather that one. Our fish were not nearly as big as yours. I have always wanted to try that area sometime and your report gives more reason to do so.

Lewzer,
Drummond Island is on the northern end of Lake Huron, part of the separation between the lake and the North Channel. If you Google it you will get a better idea.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow! Very encouraging report. Congratulations!

The south side is seemingly a much better condition than the Potangannising Bay side - or maybe you are simply far superior fishermen to us - lol!

Glad that the weather was cooperative and that you had an enjoyable week.

Also glad to hear that the Driftwood Inn and Tee-Pee are alive and doing well.

Thanks!!!


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Those are some nice fish bro!!! Looks like you had one hell of a time!! Well done.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey thanks guys for the great replies. The first day we did a lot of exploring around looking for bays that looked fishy. It was tough going at first till we found the right bay that was deep enough and had weed beds. Once we found the weed beds we started to catch more fish. I wouldnt call myself a superior fisherman; I think I had a little luck on my side lol. Before going on this trip I have never boated a pike so that was definitely adrenaline rush for me. We talked to a couple guys at the bait shop near four corners and they reported that fishing was the best on the north side. My roommate and I where convinced we could still land some monsters on the south side. We only had 2-3 boats fishing in the same area during the time we were there, mostly perch fishing. I believe most of the people fish the north side rather then the south. Next year we plan on exploring the Potangannising Bay and see how the fishing is on that side. Here are a few more pictures from the trip Thanks again FFBG


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice dudes!!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I have snowmobiled Drummond several times and always wondered about the fishing up there. We rode the ice bridge to St. Joeseph Isl. and there are several small islands along the way .They seem like they would be loaded with fish. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

FFBG, glad to see you guys had a good time. Keep telling myself that I need to go there at least once a year, but seems like I'm too stupid to listen to me, at least lately. I'm trying to get up there early October for the Woodcock migration and if I do I will most definatly take my boat. If I pull it off I'll let you know how the late season fishing is.
Did you guys get out at night looking for bears? There is an unbelievable bear population there, and they are very findable at night.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanted to go on a search for bears but after fishing 3 times a day we were pretty exhausted. Next year I will make sure we get out and look for some black bears. I would really like to know how fishing is in the fall. We were thinking about taking a spring or fall trip next year. Thanks for the all replies FFBG


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Thats what its all about... nice work gentlemen and great pics!


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

fishing fool BG,just gotback from Ak and after getting tired of being "guided" I did like you and took off in a boat to figure the big water out myself and had the best time. Sometimes ya gotta put in a lil bit of time to figure it out but it feels even better when you did it y'self and do well,congrats on a good trip.nice work,you earned your fish well!
For an interesting time up N try crossing the Mack and I'nat'l bridge to fish the rapids down from the there for salmon,a ton are coming in right now.both pinks and kings. That fast water something else for attracting fish and achallenge to land fish in You can get 60-80 salmon in a good day once you figure it out that you have to run w/ them to land them,TC1


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Tall cool one said:


> For an interesting time up N try crossing the Mack and I'nat'l bridge to fish the rapids down from the there for salmon,a ton are coming in right now.both pinks and kings. That fast water something else for attracting fish and achallenge to land fish in You can get 60-80 salmon in a good day once you figure it out that you have to run w/ them to land them,TC1


I was just up across there a couple of weeks ago and saw the guys down in there fishing. There were more in there than what I remember in other years. I figured they must be running well now to have more fishermen. We stay only an hour from there. Perhaps next year I should take my waders and go give that a try.


----------



## targa18 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like you had a great trip. I spent a week up there in May of last year just after the pike/walleye opener. We stayed at Lakeview resort and had an awesome time. The walleye fishing wasn't that good, for us anyway. However the pike fishing in the Potangannising bay was very good. Biggest I got was 36". Also got a couple of smallies in the 20" range. There were a lot of guys fishing dead herring on the bottom for pike right there in the bay. The biggest that I sean caught was 44". Rapala husky jerks were by far the best baits that we used. We did have a few days where the fish were innactive so we had to throw soft jerk baits to get em to bite. That was the first time I had ever been there and I will definately go back. Beautiful place!!!!


----------

